# Tail disappearing



## bettalove (Sep 18, 2005)

I have 2 beautiful male bettas and they were really happy...over the week when i was cleaning their bowls i noticed their tails are tattered and fading and are turning from their beautifull shade of blue to an ugly brown, they slowly seem to be dissenagrating.....what can be wrong?!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

It could be fin rot.

Read up on it on this link.

http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/disease/p/finrot.htm


----------



## bettalove (Sep 18, 2005)

thank you so much i have 2 anti biotics on hand but i dont know which one would be better to use....the mela fix a bowl stabalizer...but the stabalizer is starting to dry up....is there any medicine you would recomend?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Maracyn or Methylblue are two treatments that will treat finrot.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Maracyn or Methylblue are two treatments that will treat finrot.


I would use these 2 in sever cases of finrot but clean water with a little melafix is the best remedy in my experience.


----------



## HurleyCalvin (May 6, 2007)

i've been using Tetracyclin and Jungle Fungus Eliminator and it has been helping tremendously


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

Before you use anything stronger, you might want to try keeping the water spotlessly clean (even if you have to change it once or twice every day), and maybe a little Melafix or a pinch of aquarium salt. Usually fin rot is caused by bad water conditions, and if you overtreat, it could cause more problems. I've had fish die from the treatment, not the disease....

If their tails don't look any better after a week or so, you can try something stronger.


----------



## Firefoxx (Jun 5, 2007)

try salt.... just a lil bit tho... worked 4 me quite well..... fin healed n all


----------



## Firefoxx (Jun 5, 2007)

try salt.... just a lil bit tho... worked 4 me quite well..... fin healed n all


----------



## jdwoodschild (Jan 22, 2007)

BettaFix works really well also.


----------



## fishiesrfriends (Oct 18, 2006)

Bettafix is the same thing as Melafix, Melafix is just stornger so has a smaller dose, and goes by a different name. I say try some Maleafix/bettafix and some aqarium salt (dissolve it first so the fish don't get salt burns). If it gets really bad, you can try some stronger meds.


----------

